# Differences between the show carts...how to tell



## Becky Horat (Sep 9, 2012)

We bought a Mini show cart yesterday and they had no idea what brand/make it was. It's not a Jerald and has no mark or I.D. on it. It has the large wooden wheels, which I've always loved. My husband keeps comparing the differences in the axles, thinking that would tell us what type it is. He measured the width and it's pretty close to our Jerald, but the boot is more narrow. The boot is a dull (not shiny color), but perfect condition. I will try and get some pictures posted when get a chance. Just wondering if there is a way to tell these carts apart. Of course looking at pictures online is not helping me. We want to get some wire wheels for it to use as a 2nd show cart.


----------



## Performancemini (Sep 9, 2012)

It could be it wasn't made by one of the larger companies. We know an Amishman who makes lovely carts that look very similiar to Jeralds. He makes them with wood or bike wheels. I'm sure there are other craftsmen out there that make carts too. Is there anywhere that you can find where a small nameplate might have been? (not that that will help) (P.S. I have a Schip too!!!)


----------



## Becky Horat (Sep 9, 2012)

We did get some pix of it today. It cleaned up well. The original pinstripes were red. The seat cushion fits on our Jerald cart and looks identical to our other Jerald Seat. Not a Jerald though. It has a solid, square axle. It's not a new cart. But need to find wire wheels to fit this and the bearings are odd per my husband. Not just an odd size, but they taper down so 2 different size bearings??


----------



## TMR (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like it could be a Graber Road Cart. Here is the web page photo. http://grabercarts.com/other/road_cart.htm


----------



## Knottymare (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice cart, whatever it is. I only have EE carts so far and have been very lucky to get both of mine used but in perfect condition from Craigslist. Now, I need to start shopping for a HyperBike!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree - nice cart whatever it is. Since wooden wheels usually cost a lot more than wire wheels, I wouldn't complain! I do virtually all my showing (ADS but also Pinto shows) in a wooden wheeled cart, which works fine if you know what the arena will be like.


----------



## Becky Horat (Sep 10, 2012)

Targetsmom...I am NOT complaining. I have wanted one of these carts for a long time, but since have a Jerald Show cart, Mini Crown, and a Silver Penney with wooden wheels and also wire wheels.....had no reason to spend the $ to get one....but have been loving them so much. So, you can imagine my surprise when thinking I was going to look at an old "off brand" show cart (as what owner said)...to see these wheels. I'm hoping to eventually get into some CDE/HDT and use it for that. We don't have many open shows or Dressage Driving shows here to use it in. We need an extra show cart when I'm showing 2 horses in same class or when I can get my husband to show in a schooling show. So would like to have wire wheels to use for that. I show in Obstacle Driving and like the wire wheels for that. But LOVE this cart and it's BIG wheels






TMR...thank you for saying you think it looks like Graber's Road Carts...as these are what I really like and thought they looked similar as well. I've contacted the Grabers to see if we can get wire wheels for it. Still have to have my husband take wheel off again and do some measurements.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 11, 2012)

Oooo, you just got my dream cart!! So jealous!! Yes, I too think there's a good chance that's a Graber.

Leia


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful cart. Love the wood wheels too. I have to agree with the others, it sure looks like a Graber. They are nice carts. I have a Graber easy entry/show cart. Looks like a show cart (show seat and patent basket) but the side of the basket lifts for easy entry. It has a wide seat and I bought it so there was more room for someone to be with my son as he learns to drive. It is also lighter than the Jerald we own.


----------



## DJF Miniature Show Horses (Sep 28, 2012)

I love to restore miniature show carts. I agree with the other responses that your cart is possibly a Graber. I own a Superior Sulky with dropped heel shafts and a light oak finish. I done a complete restoration on it. I am currently restoring an old Houghton open wheel. One way for me to tell the differance on these older carts is by the axle nut. The ones that screw on are the Jeralds, Superior Sulky, and Grabers. The Houghtons have a dust cap that twists off and inside is an axle nut with a cotter pin. Wilform was this way I think too? Pequa also makes a show cart but has a bench seat. The seat cushion on your cart does not look original. The seat cage is low like a Graber so I think Graber too. Nice cart!!!


----------

